# winfax pro-pdf for Blackberry



## Gordon lissauer (Apr 20, 2007)

I forward faxes to my computer and have no trouble reading as the winfax opens the email- Unfortunately can't put winfax on my blackberry ( 8700g) but I understand that if the fax is in pdf form when it reaches the blackberry i will be able to read.
So how do i set winfax so that it will only forward the text by email in pdf format?
Anyones assistance would be appreciated-
Alternative approach also would be helpfull if there is any.
Thanks
rgds


----------



## ryanjenny (Apr 8, 2008)

i to an interested in this process 
i have the 8320 blackberry and would like to be able to send and receive faxes on it


----------

